# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download MTK Driver Auto Installer (all versions)

## mohamed73

MTK Driver Auto Installer allows you to install  MTK (mediatek) USB Driver on Windows Computer in few clicks only. Here,  on this page we have managed to share the latest version of MTK Driver  Auto Installer along with the previous releases.  *Features of MTK Driver Auto Installer*  *Small Size and Support All Mediatek Devices*
Driver  Auto installer comes in a small package of 10 MB only. With the full  support to every Mediatek Chipset Devices including MT6235, MT6516,  MT6513, MT6571, MT6572, MT6572M, MT6573, MT6515, MT6575, MT6575M,  MT6577, MT6577T, MT6517, MT6517T, MT6589, MT6589M, MT6589T, MT6580,  MT6582, MT6582M, MT6588. *Quick Installer*
It  comes as a Installer, means you dont have to manually install the  drivers on your computer. Simply Open the Install.bat Application from  the Driver folder and it will automatically detect your Computer OS  version and ask you to follow screen to install it. *Supports Windows XP to Windows 10*
It Supports Windows 98, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, 8.1 and Windows 10.  *Download MTK Driver Auto Installer* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Keep in Mind*: *[*] Supports Mediatek Chipset Devices Only*: MTK  Driver Auto Installer supports almost all varients of mtk chipset  including MT6235, MT6516, MT6513, MT6571, MT6572, MT6572M, MT6573,  MT6515, MT6575, MT6575M, MT6577, MT6577T, MT6517, MT6517T, MT6589,  MT6589M, MT6589T, MT6580, MT6582, MT6582M, MT6588. *[*] Best Alternative*: If you are looking for better alternative to MTK Auto Installer then prefer MTK USB ALL Drivers, as it supports computer from Windows XP to Windows 10 without any issue. *[*] Credits*: MTK Driver Auto Installer is created  and made available for free by Mediatek Inc. So full credits goes to  them for sharing the drivers. *[*] Re-Patching Credits*: Normally, Mediatek Driver  Auto Installer didnt works on computer running on Windows 8 to Windows  10. But the driver got repatched to work on Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and  Windows 10. Repatching is done by *Boriotti, R. – Roberto* for androidmtk.com. So, full credits goes to him for sharing his work.

----------


## majornet

merci

----------


## baroudi85

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## فاضل فاضل

تهانينا

----------


## mansourselmy6

thanksssssssssssss

----------


## lolo4uonly

شكرا يافندم على التعريفات

----------


## faycal04

barak aalah fik machkour mercie

----------


## mh2317

ghfjghkhjljmlkmhhjlkmlkmlk

----------


## ibrah

great forum i like it here

----------


## Khaled1965

هل التحميل اوتو بمعنى انه بالتحديثات الجديدة

----------

